# Brett's post on Flaring the ends of PVC???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TipTubeFlare


----------



## Flounder_Joe (Apr 21, 2011)

Brett, that's the strangest thing I've seen here yet. But I'll have to try it my Dad and I have tried every way imaginable to flare PVC over the years to no avail,have to admit it makes sense and looks simple. Thanks again for letting me be part of this group !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Brett, this one will defiantly go in the memory bank. looks like it will be handy.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

That is very cool


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Brett, been years since I've seen that post but when I needed to flare some PVC I remembered it. 

Will be a big help for sure.

-T


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

I used a beer bottle to get the desired flair for my rod rack. Then drilled holes in the bottom to allow water to drain. Rods and reels go from the boat to the rack for rinsing and then straight to the garage. Very handy.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Wound up picking my pipe up today, along with a metal funnel I think I'll try that for the flare. I'm starting with 2" pipe, which might be a bit large but we'll see. 

-T


----------

